
Scraping Craigslist for sold-out concert tickets - danso
http://www.gregreda.com/2014/07/27/scraping-craigslist-for-tickets/
======
comrh
FYI: This is against craigslist's TOS.

> Robots, spiders, scripts, scrapers, crawlers, etc. are prohibited

------
mbosch
I've used craigalerts.org for months for things like this.

------
mslev
Any ideas of a workaround if you use Google 2-factor auth?

~~~
yawaworht_
[https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/185833?hl=en](https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/185833?hl=en)

